# Jd 440



## Ohiowoodguy (Dec 13, 2008)

Where can I find specifications? I'd like to know heighth, width, weight, options, winch specs, engine specs, tire options, etc. and what's the difference between 440A, 440B, and 440C? I'd like to get one- everyone says its the perfect size for a firewood operation and easy to fix/get parts; but its not like there's one for sale on every corner here in Ohio.


----------



## KRS (Dec 13, 2008)

They can probably even get you a manual for the one you buy; as well as provide exact specs.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/deerecom/usa_canada.html


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Can't tell u bout the A B or C meaning, but have had the pleasure 2 work with and operate a 440 I think a B, 4 couple months. Let me say GO KART! Zip zap around and in and out they maneuver sweet, but b warned don't take it 2 sharp or u will flip in an instant. Didn't believe it but I seen it. And they will drag a hefty jag, very snappy machine.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 14, 2008)

they are tippy! but as mentioned above they will more than pull their own weight.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 14, 2008)

Ohiowoodguy said:


> Where can I find specifications? I'd like to know heighth, width, weight, options, winch specs, engine specs, tire options, etc. and what's the difference between 440A, 440B, and 440C? I'd like to get one- everyone says its the perfect size for a firewood operation and easy to fix/get parts; but its not like there's one for sale on every corner here in Ohio.



I have a 1988 Cat 931 C that is available. Operating weight is around 17,000 lbs.
It does have a 4-in-1 bucket on it.
I might even be able to find a fellow to deliver.


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 14, 2008)

ive ran 440's, 440A's, 540A (same thing but bigger) and 440D's. all skidders had 23" tires usually. the 440, 440A & 540A are virually the same thing. look about the same, all off which were powershift (8fwd, 4 reverse), 4 cylinder non turbo, john deere changed the axles between these models, that is about the only real difference i know off. all around pretty good machines, you can buy them cheap, they are great on fuel, and alot of parts interchange (the motors are the same as in a 6620 combine, and several other models), the machines are pretty light so that will make moving and working in wet weather easier. 

The 440D was a whole different animal, new body style, 4cy turbo, manual trans. all around great machine. will pull great for its size(after we got the injector pump rebuilt and turned up) moves through the woods easy and light enough you can work when its wet.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 14, 2008)

i set chokers behind a 440B in colorado - it handled well on 50% slopes


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I have a 1988 Cat 931 C that is available. Operating weight is around 17,000 lbs.
> It does have a 4-in-1 bucket on it.
> I might even be able to find a fellow to deliver.



My neighbor has a 931 w/ the clamshell bucket... Handy little cat! He's got the quick connect backhoe for it too... I'd like to have one for my place.


----------



## brisawyer (Dec 14, 2008)

The letter refers to changes/improvements that have been made and gives you an idea of when it was made. So 440A first "run" of skidders. 440B same skidder maybey some changes somewhere.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 14, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> My neighbor has a 931 w/ the clamshell bucket... Handy little cat! He's got the quick connect backhoe for it too... I'd like to have one for my place.



It is a great machine, but a skidder is sure a lot more efficient for logging/firewood. I did use it to log off about 13 1/2 acres of Hemlock. I think it was around 20 truckloads (including pulp).

For general farm maintenance, it is a fantastic machine. We are now to the point where a John Deere 110 (or similar type of machine) would be very handy.


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Dec 14, 2008)

OK. Thanks for all your informative help . I've got a local with a 440B for sale- $10K. He says it needs new hoses and a top of the engine rebuild- about $4K, even gave me his mechanic's info. He also said 440A was underpowered, 440B is just right, 440C was wider but suffered 'stress' problems and 440D was auto-tranny. He also said that JD winches are just the right balance of power and speed, and that it could be hauled on a 'normal' equipment trailer with my F450. He seemed very helpful and honest- opposite of most local loggers I've met.

Anyone care to comment on price or dispute my info?:help: opcorn:


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 14, 2008)

how bout tire chains? does it come with a set? the price seems 2 b in the park.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 14, 2008)

yes J D does have nice winches:agree2:


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 14, 2008)

define the top of the engine rebuilt? does it need pistons and liners, or does it need the head redone. $4000 for a motor and hoses sounds like quite a bit. those motors are easy to work on and very common, so parts should be cheap. there are not that many hoses on them. but if you are working on it (especially pulling the motor), CHANGE EVERY HYDRAULIC HOSE WHILE U HAVE THE MOTOR OUT!!! to be honest 10 grand isn't a huge bargain. ive seen several that were woods ready for close to that price. and yes they are easy to haul.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Good deal on Deere engine parts*

I'm going Friday to pick up a 4-219t, r55011 block & major overall kit from a Mennonite down here in Lancaster that specializes in Deere motors. He is charging me $1,050.00 for the above parts and that inc. maging the block, checking the line bore, and decking the top if necessary. Let me know if you want me to check his $$ on other parts.


Btw its going into my 450c trackloader


----------



## redprospector (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got a 440-b. Haven't measured the height. It's 8' wide with 18.4 x 26 tires. The engine is a turbo charged 4 cylinder that JD rates at 70 hp. It weighs in at just under 12,000 pounds. Mine has the manual (direct drive) transmission, but they came with the power shift too.
$10,000.00 sounds a little high for one that needs the top end rebuilt. I got mine for $3000.00 with the tranny in a million pieces. I've got just over $5000.00 in it now (cheapest skidder on the mountain ). It work's well, and is easy to work on when needed. I'd give you more spec's, but I can't find my book right now.

Andy


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

redprospector said:


> I've got a 440-b. Haven't measured the height. It's 8' wide with 18.4 x 26 tires. The engine is a turbo charged 4 cylinder that JD rates at 70 hp. It weighs in at just under 12,000 pounds. Mine has the manual (direct drive) transmission, but they came with the power shift too.
> $10,000.00 sounds a little high for one that needs the top end rebuilt. I got mine for $3000.00 with the tranny in a million pieces. I've got just over $5000.00 in it now (cheapest skidder on the mountain ). It work's well, and is easy to work on when needed. I'd give you more spec's, but I can't find my book right now.
> 
> Andy



Dang!.. Nice machine! I'm seeing a lot of logging equipment going dirt cheap at auction here... The local logging industry going belly up and all.


----------

